# barcode...skalierung



## paleface (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo...
Ich bin gerade dabei nen Produkt-Aufkleber zu machen..
Hab inner PDF nen Barcode bekommen...hab den in Freehand reingepackt...
Der Barcode war aber schon mindestens ne DIN 4 Seite gross...
Der Aufkleber soll aber nur DIN 5 gross sein..
Kann man den einfach skalieren ohne das er "kaputt" gehen kann?
Also....und innen Laden gehen und immer testen...naja 
 

Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Hercules (28. Januar 2004)

WIe stark sind denn diie Striche im Barcode?
Aber wahrscheinlich wird dir keine andere Möglichkeit bleiben, ihn zu skalieren.
Du kannst ja auf Produkten, die du ausm Laden hast nachschauen wie die Strichstärken sind.


----------



## marwin (29. Januar 2004)

Barcode muß in definierten Größen und Farben vorliegen - sonst kann er von den Scannern nicht gelesen werden. Dazu gibt es z.B. bei welsmann.de ettliche Informationen.

marwin


----------



## paleface (29. Januar 2004)

Hab ne Agentur gefragt und die meinten das es egal wäre wie gross die sind...Hauptsache ich skaliere die Proportional...
Auf den Produkten kann ich net schauen da ich nur ne Strichzeichnung habe...
Ich hab den Aufkleber jetzt der Firma geschickt...die sollen den mal unter einen Scanner halten...

Hoffe mal das es klappt...


----------

